# Dream interpretation



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

I've been having some pretty strange, vivid dreams lately and all the times I remember them, I feel more clear headed. It's almost as if I'm resolving things in my sleep.

Is anyone interested in this? I want to get a good book on it or something because there are so many elements in my dreams that keep recurring.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I once heard that dreams are a way of getting rid of information you don't need anymore. So maybe it's also a way of purging bad memories and events from your subconcious.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

enngirl5 said:


> I once heard that dreams are a way of getting rid of information you don't need anymore. So maybe it's also a way of purging bad memories and events from your subconcious.


I've never heard that before, that's pretty cool. I would love it if this could be unconsciously solved.. haha


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

funny you bring this up, just the other night i spent a few hours in borders reading dream interpreter books. they were all crap pretty much. doctor knowitall psychobabble. none of the definitions made sense to me. like for instance, i have alot of dreams about blackwidow spiders. i know what they mean. when i was a beekeeper i was constantly sticking my hands in blackwidow spiderwebs because they would hide in the hive boxes. i was always freaked out that i would get bit and die. blackwidow spiders freak me out, thus, i dream about being trapped in a room covered from wall to cieling in them. but in the dream interpreter books, it said if you dream about black widow spiders its a subconcious manifestation of your mother. well perhaps for SOME people but im pretty certian in my case its just my fear of blackwidows themselves, and not my bloodsucking mother.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> funny you bring this up, just the other night i spent a few hours in borders reading dream interpreter books. they were all crap pretty much. doctor knowitall psychobabble. none of the definitions made sense to me. like for instance, i have alot of dreams about blackwidow spiders. i know what they mean. when i was a beekeeper i was constantly sticking my hands in blackwidow spiderwebs because they would hide in the hive boxes. i was always freaked out that i would get bit and die. blackwidow spiders freak me out, thus, i dream about being trapped in a room covered from wall to cieling in them. but in the dream interpreter books, it said if you dream about black widow spiders its a subconcious manifestation of your mother. well perhaps for SOME people but im pretty certian in my case its just my fear of blackwidows themselves, and not my bloodsucking mother.


LMAO LOL!!! I hate blackwidow spiders myself!!! OH man the other night I had a dream that I was trapped, and the only way out was going through a web with a huge blackwidow spider on it!!! or Fall in a river of poop and a bunch of other nasty things, and I lost my balance and rubbed up against the web, and the damn thing bit me!!!

Then I started to get panic in my sleep....I HATE SPIDERS PERIOD ESPECIALLY BLACKWIDOWS....DANG


----------



## David Kozin (Jan 11, 2005)

Dream symbolism is a production of your own set of beliefs and physical symbols that YOU encounter and have emotional feelings for.

For example, where one individual might view dreams of trains as a sexual metaphor or perhaps as a symbol of "power and strength", to me it means "transition". About three times a year I would take a cross country train trip to go to school, and every time I have a dream about trains I notice that it correlates with a time in my life that I am undergoing a transition.

As we develop as a child and beyond, we develop emotional attachments to the physical world around us. For one individual, a snake may be a comforting animal, whereas to others it may be one of the most terrifying animals that exists. Dependent on the culture and religious beliefs, we incorporate these symbols in to our dreams. Dream symbol books are more like a statistical look at what "most" people may feel about a certain object. For example, a lady bug will likely be viewed by many to be a harmless and often a "loving" symbol, consequently it is entered in to these books as such.

An interesting topic is Lucid Dreaming, and I am not prepared this morning to begin a discussion on this idea, however if anyone is having very unique dream experiences that include lucid dreams I am open to hear a discussion about them.

- David


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

I have read that REM states are, at least in part, essential for processing that day's experiences and storing them appropriately in your memory. People who don't sleep well miss out on adequate spells of REM and consequently have poor short term memory.

I don't believe the traditional interpretations, either, but I have made many deductions from the symbols in my dreams.

The most significant one was a recurring longing, both asleep and awake, to be close to dark grey rocky mountains. I kept seeing them in my mind. I craved them. After months of this calming vision, I asked myself what it meant, was I longing to move to the mountains, or what? I then realized that the rock symbolized my need for mineral, esp. calcium supplements and when I started taking them, I never got the dream again.

Now I pay attention when I something is significant in a dream and for me, even "negative" things simply represent a need.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

> I then realized that the rock symbolized my need for mineral, esp. calcium supplements and when I started taking them, I never got the dream again.












even for me (miss astral projection precognitive wierdo) that is a bit far fetched. especially since vegetables give your body all the calcium it needs, and if you are truly lacking in calcium, it means you need excersize, because the body lays down the calcium depending on how much stress is being put on the bone. modern calcium requirements are extremely excessive, and made by politicians who have been paid off by dairy lobbys. also, all that extra calcium you consume through pill form is a big waste of money, since it only ends up in the toilet.

the physicians committee for responsible medicine has alot of great resources on calcium requirements, such as this article. http://www.pcrm.org/resch/edresources/nutr_curr/nutr_curr_7.html

the "eating" video is the best tool for getting your physical, and overall health in balance. i call it 'the red pill'. cause once you watch it there is no turning back. http://www.ravediet.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

This happened a long time ago. 
It only seems weird if it hasn't happened to you. 
If someone told you they felt like they were in a dream state all day, and you had never had dp, would you believe them? I wouldn't, for lack of experience.
Anyway, I did lack calcium and other minerals at the time, I had tests done, and as for excercise, I was hiking up mountains every weekend or two, running daily and playing footbag whenever I could. I crosscountry skied in the winter and rode my bike as often as I could. I have been active all my life, except now that I have so many health problems.

My story was just to say that my dreams reveal something I don't consciously know, but the info comes in symbols, like the mountains.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Lately I've been having dreams of being abandoned by loved ones.

Last night I had a dream that I was laying next to my boyfriend in a van and then his ex-wife came in carrying her son and layed on his chest. He held her in his arms. I told him to stop and tried to punch her in the face. He held me back and told me he still loved her.

Yeah that sucked.

I have all these dream books in my room, but I've never finished them. I have an issue with finishing books. It drives me nuts.

I have lucid dreams sometimes. I had this one I think I mentioned before... I was sleeping in my bed and then "woke" up. I started walking around the house. I realized I wasn't really awake so I went back to bed, closed my eyes and tried to wake up. It wouldn't work. I tried several times but I could not wake up. I was trapped in this dream, it was terrifying. Someone pointed out that that it was simply about DP. I'm always looking for hidden meanings. I guess I should start taking my dreams at face value.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I had a fucked up dream last night, I was in my room and then I woke up in my room but in a dream, and there was this vibrating heavyness eveywhere like the densest vibrtaion ever, and then there was this weird bulbous alien creature entering my room and I was getting bombardeds with what seeemed like a million thoughrts and then I kind of disntgrated and went into some mad quantam chaos shit like moleceules breaking up, swirling around my room, breaking into pieces smashing up and dissaperaing reapaperaing in different places, like being in the literal meaning of chaos.

I actually had another experince dream of this quantam like state, in that I had an obe and then boof my obe stooped and I fractured mentally into loads and loads of different sahrds and was in my room but with I had no control, every part of my body was out of control like I was being pressuried by huge force, and then I would randomly flash from one place to another. This was all on the onset of my subsequent physcosis, and probably proceded from somewhere along there (weherver there was) , as I ffelt when I woke up, holy shit what the fuck, I feel like ive just been splintered into a million pieces.


----------



## Andy (Aug 9, 2005)

David wrote:



> An interesting topic is Lucid Dreaming, and I am not prepared this morning to begin a discussion on this idea, however if anyone is having very unique dream experiences that include lucid dreams I am open to hear a discussion about them.


I am *always* interested in entering into discussions about lucid dreaming. I have had lucid dreams for as long as I can remember.

I felt compelled to reply to David's post because I had a dream on Saturday night which was incredibly simple but had such a profound effect on me. It wasn't exactly a lucid dream because I didn't realise I was dreaming until I woke up, but the dream was so vivid that after I woke up I could recall it as if I'd just come back from a walk in the park. The dream was this:

I was by a lake on a beautiful sunny day, my six year old son was holding my left hand. There was a wooden jetty leading out into the lake, but it was only a few inches above the water. We walked to the end of it and crouched down to look into the water. Around the edge of the jetty were dozens of beautiful green frogs. I pointed them out to my son who crouched beside me and we just stayed there looking at these frogs under a beautiful blue sky with birdsong all around us.

I then woke up feeling incredibly tranquil and found that I was physically smiling. I've never woken up from a dream feeling like that before.

I just thought I'd share this because two days after the dream I can still remember it as if it was a real waking experience.

Andy


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't have dreams anymore. I wake up remembering strange, murky, 'feelings' from in the night. Funnily this is always at it's strongest when I feel particularly bad, but I haven;t had a proper, pleasnant dream for a long long time now.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i almost had hot sex in my dream last night, but i spent the whole time locked in the bathroom trying to shave my legs. 

actually, its good that i dont go through with it, because the few times that i did in a dream i ended up having a what they call, nocturnal orgasm.  its actually not very fun, and at least in my case, quite terrifying. :shock:


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

you can send those unwanted orgasms my way, girl


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

You know that I've had so very few dreams where I was lucky enough to have a shag with some one. Since being married I get close but feel that I shouldn't be cheating and invariably not go through with it. But get this, the wife has told me on a few occasions that she has had sex with mystery men during her nocturnal wanderings! How come she can cheat in her dreams and I can't...forcked up catholic conditioning!!! I swear next time I get the chance for a nocturnal root, mate I'm going for it. I mean they're not real people I'm doing it with so technically I'm not doing anything wrong. Now, how to induce a shag dream, hmmmm....how 'bout I start with an Angelina Jolie and Wonder Women mantra just before I dose. But knowing my luck I'll wake up due to anxiety performance.....damn freakin' disorder.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> actually, its good that i dont go through with it, because the few times that i did in a dream i ended up having a what they call, nocturnal orgasm.  its actually not very fun, and at least in my case, quite terrifying. :shock:


What was terrifying about it... if I may ask? I suppose waking up that way would freak me out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

falling_free - I've had that happen to me a number of times in my sleep. It happens when I get shot in the head, or die from an OD, or god knows what else... I feel this sensation of vertigo, everything fades, and suddenly becomes extremely lucid leaving me in a world of pure oblivion, nothing existing including myself... until a couple moments later I snap awake.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

falling_free - what psychosis do you have?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

If you're looking for a book on this kind of stuff, fingertingle, might i suggest Karl Jung's "Dreams". He really goes into dream symbolism, numbers in dreams, etc, etc. Frankly, i find a lot of it ridiculous, but i never really gave it much of a chance, so what the hell do i know. But if you're looking for dream symbolism literature, it's a good place to start.

s.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Don't you think dream interpretation is just too personal to be universal?

I've dreamt I was on the toilet, when I actually had to pee, but was still asleep, (who hasn't?)

I've dreamt various water dreams when I was thirsty and I've had less obvious dreams trying to tell me something like the dry, grey mountains representing my body's need for minerals. The mountains could represent something else to me at a different time in my life and another thing to anyone else......


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

peacedove said:


> sleepingbeauty said:
> 
> 
> > actually, its good that i dont go through with it, because the few times that i did in a dream i ended up having a what they call, nocturnal orgasm.  its actually not very fun, and at least in my case, quite terrifying. :shock:
> ...


yea its a dream, so its not like i had much choice in the matter. and to have my body do that (it takes alot for me to do it in real life no less) with no manual stimuli whatsoever, thats kinda freaky. its like having sleep paralysis. having no control over ones body is downright terrifying.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i've always enjoyed the nocturnal orgasms. i guess i can see how they'd be a bit scary, but for me...nothin' but pleasure. still not as fun as flying dreams, though.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

beachgirl said:


> Don't you think dream interpretation is just too personal to be universal?
> 
> I've dreamt I was on the toilet, when I actually had to pee, but was still asleep, (who hasn't?)
> 
> I've dreamt various water dreams when I was thirsty and I've had less obvious dreams trying to tell me something like the dry, grey mountains representing my body's need for minerals. The mountains could represent something else to me at a different time in my life and another thing to anyone else......


i agree that a lot of dreams mean different things to different people. also, many times, the simplest interpretation is the correct interpretation. for instance, last night i had a really dark, interesting dream about being snow bound. i was in my car and i having a really hard time driving so i stopped at a school/hotel for the night. it was all creepy and dim in the hotel with some scary people lurking about. while there, i met someone who was my absolute soul-mate...we had a few adventures involving the scary people and fell in love. then he helped me home and everything was good.

i'm pretty sure i dreamt about snow because there was a huge snow storm last night and i couldn't even get my car up the driveway. the hotel/school signified my school, and most likely the soul-mate bit was in there because lately i have been yearning to find that in my life...


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

beachgirl said:


> falling_free - what psychosis do you have?


Green pyschosis, that is pyschocis from smoking mother earths herbal bush too much (cannabis).


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

falling_free said:


> beachgirl said:
> 
> 
> > falling_free - what psychosis do you have?
> ...


This might sound like a completely bastardish thing to say, but, what's it like? In everday life I mean?

Sometimes wonder if I am or not, you see.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Well my cannbis pyschos was 3 years ago so im now in the residue stage, ie my symptins are starting to fade into the background more.

but , well pyschosis is just like going into the craziest nonsenscial dream/nightmare you can ever have, reailty ceases to exsists and becomes a playden for whatever personel skeltons my be in your closet.

My pyscosis was both inspiring and the most terriying experince of my life.

My sympons at the moment are really not too severe, I dont suffer from aufiptery hallicatins, no real bad deluions ,more bi polar like delusions of grander but I do have a sense of rationel ie insight and rantionality. I have weird visual distortions such as auras around people and seeing minor morthing but nothing really bad, and also some physical sympionts like for example I will sometimes feel like my head dissaperars or my head will feel really odd or my limbs will twitch or ill get the feeling of being not controlled, but willed or pushed by another force. I sometimes enjoy the creativty pyschos has baught me though, as in right brain terms, I can think more orginally and at faster speeds , though sometimes at the cost of cohesion (logical cohesion that is).


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks FF, I didn't want to bring anything unpleasant back up for you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

So what are you doing during a psychotic episode? Are you at home and quietly experiencing the sensations, or are you thrashing about, yelling or ranting or........? Would you go out during one and how long do they last? Does anyone else notice that you're acting differently?
These are probably stupid questions, but I really wonder what a person would notice about another person going through what you have described.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Im preety comfartbale about talking about my pyscosis, facing the un pleastenties clears the mind anyway.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

Did you read the recent posts Axel wrote about Friend with Mania? Is it like that, where your delusions make you do things you wouldn't otherwise do?


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

beachgirl said:


> So what are you doing during a psychotic episode? Are you at home and quietly experiencing the sensations, or are you thrashing about, yelling or ranting or........? Would you go out during one and how long do they last? Does anyone else notice that you're acting differently?
> These are probably stupid questions, but I really wonder what a person would notice about another person going through what you have described.


I dont have pyschostic epidsoes really anymore, I mean in most honesty im quite fine most of the time, although my time perception is fucking way off, like being stretched and weird, and kind of infinite.

I never really had any weird pyshtoic epidosed outside ranting and raving, never made a scene or anything, although I was fucked and I mean fucked out of my face when I was in college, the usal delusional pyscosis patterns IE of a relgious nature saviour complex and such.

Most of my pyshotic expiernces I was mostly sitting around lieing on bed trying to determine what the hell was going on and why the fuck my mind suddenyl felt so well, well so gone and like my mind had split up, I scrawled a lot, trying to find clues, its almsot like youve lost your mind or perception fo mind so I was clawing at straws to restruture mind or rediscover mind. Im probably not making much sense becasue im talkign of very veyr abstract staes of mind, which to most people are very alien.

When I was in a mental ward for a month or two though I did give the staff a bit of a hard time, mostly because they were miserable uncaring cunts or most of them, and so first day in I gave them a run around, I little run, haah it was rather fun atcually, littel crazy manic epidoes, but I was raely really deluisonal then, were talking complety mad and crazy shit, Ive written about these delsuiosn for a website im making on my pyshocis, and I had about 20 deluions going on at the same time, really crazy stuff. I few I canrecall is stiff like having a lightbulb in my head, having different rooms woith different dimesnions, having places where you could walk though walls, different levels of reality, sending people genes and stuf, a whole lot of really mad delusional ideas, but I was and I mean was a preety extreme tripper with weed in that I tripped nearly every day so it was intvetibale that I would snap in so bad a fashion.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

How do you feel about cannibis now?
Do you consider it a soft, harmless drug that should be legalised? Do you think it's less harmful that alcohol?
I never did smoke a lot.
Alcohol never hurt me except for the hangover, but weed triggered my dp and it's been hell ever since.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

beachgirl said:


> How do you feel about cannibis now?
> Do you consider it a soft, harmless drug that should be legalised? Do you think it's less harmful that alcohol?
> I never did smoke a lot.
> Alcohol never hurt me except for the hangover, but weed triggered my dp and it's been hell ever since.


i think it's different for different people, beachgirl. i know some people that get really belligerent and want to fight when they're drunk. i've never met anyone who gets like that high on marijuana. i think that marijuana should be legalized, but that more energy and money should be focused on educating people about the down sides to smoking weed. the government spends so much money on "the war on drugs"...i just think that money could be better spent in other places...such as education.

hey you canadians out there...i've a question for you. isn't marijuana de-legalized in canada? what do you think about that system?


----------

